# Tuna at Tequila?



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Someone had mentioned in a post that Tequila may end up being covered up in tuna if Boomvang and Nancen possibly pulled out because of the oil company/Obama problems in the gulf. I was thinking. What happened to all the tuna that were there before???? When I first started jerking a diamond jig atTequila in around 91-92 you could not get it down at night most of the time. There were more tuna (expecially blackfin) than you could shake a stick at. You would also see them chasing bait on the surface in 1-5 acre groups all the time during the day. You don't see that much anymore. I may be wrong, but I think there were alot more tuna at tequila then, than there are at Boomvang/Nancen now. Wonder whats going on with that? I never really thought about it much. I guess all I have been interested in was chasing bills.

To all you guys fishing POCO god bless and be safe. Sure wish I was not missing it AGAIN this year. Good luck


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Fishing pressure?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I remember having to pick up and move to get away from the 100 plus pound yellow fin. Running for over ten minutes to get out of the school, pull a little line off the spool and chunk the lure over the side ( from a dead in the water boat while fighting another fish) and jig it a little and boom another 100 plus tuna. Every trip seeing big long finned yellow fin jumping out of the water, chasing flying fish. Tequila use to be covered up with tuna. Use to catch 100 plus pound yellow fin, chuming behind shrimp boats in 100 to 200 ft of water. Back in the 90's when I noticed the tuna were starting to disapear, I asked some of the older guys what was up, they said the schools move around, well, they have been moved out for a long time now.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

You got that right brother K.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe a few hundred trips like this do make a difference. Heck if I know.

Brandon


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

luna sea II said:


> Fishing pressure?


Probably so. I am thinking there is 3-4 times more boats out there now on an average weekend


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Maybe a few hundred trips like this do make a difference. Heck if I know.
> 
> Brandon


Hey Wampucat, ever had a weekend that good!!LOL


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The problem is greed. People should catch and keep what they can/will eat within 2 weeks, not to stock them up or waste them. Save some for other days.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I really think it is due to the floater rigs farther off shore now days, If ya think about it the water is much cleaner out there and the fish hardly ever get ran out by dirty water. Floaters are also much bigger and can support more life so why should they gravitate to the shelf when they can stay out deep with a endless supply of bait? After all tuna are a deep water fish for the most part.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> The problem is greed. People should catch and keep what they can/will eat within 2 weeks, not to stock them up or waste them. Save some for other days.


I agree. I would imagine in one decent weekend guys like us take at least that (above picture) many tuna overall from boomvang and nancen.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> I really think it is due to the floater rigs farther off shore now days, If ya think about it the water is much cleaner out there and the fish hardly ever get ran out by dirty water. Floaters are also much bigger and can support more life so why should they gravitate to the shelf when they can stay out deep with a endless supply of bait? After all tuna are a deep water fish for the most part.


Yes, but how many miles did you cover during WWI to find a tuna? I think that is the argument. Tuna fishing is really hit or miss these days.

Brandon


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A friend of mine that had a lot of experience fishing the gulf. tagged what he believed was a small yellow fin, it was caught off potugal or spain, well a long ways away by a long line boat and was a 650 pound blue fin (12 years later). Kind of wonder how many of these small yellow fin are actualy blue fin?


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Listo said:


> Someone had mentioned in a post that Tequila may end up being covered up in tuna if Boomvang and Nancen possibly pulled out because of the oil company/Obama problems in the gulf.


Boomvang/Nan*S*en (not Nancen) Hoover/Diana are PRODUCTION platforms, not DRILLING platforms. The incredibly ignorant DRILLING moratorium bans new DRILLING, not EXISTING PRODUCTION.


----------



## boat ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Maybe a few hundred trips like this do make a difference. Heck if I know.
> 
> Brandon


 .I don't believe there can be any doubt that the headboats are contributing to the decline in tuna, with numerous long trips to the deeper rigs. I also believe that most of the tuna (especially blackfin) end up freezerburned & in the garbage. Additionally, fishermen are completely within their legal right to take as many as they want. Tuna make money for the boat operators & marinas right down to the fish cleaners. The key to stopping this terrible waste would be more likely in angler education than anything else. The boat operators & marinas are in business to make money, & as long as the anglers don't say stop, the deckhands will continue to gaff them & throw them in the box. Not being a hypocrit, as I have years ago been just as guilty. Nowdays being more enlightened & a dedicated marlin fisherman it hurts me to see this kind of waste, after all that's alot of marlin food they are taking out of the water.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> A friend of mine that had a lot of experience fishing the gulf. tagged what he believed was a small yellow fin, it was caught off potugal or spain, well a long ways away by a long line boat and was a 650 pound blue fin (12 years later). Kind of wonder how many of these small yellow fin are actualy blue fin?


Oh man. To bad there gone. or pretty much. Remember that 50 viking that stayed at brigde harbor ( can't remember the name) about 3-4 years ago broght in the doubble header 500 pound bluefin. Awesome. Makes you wonder if the yellowfin are going the way of the bluefin? I know I can tell a hell of a difference in my short 15-18 years out there.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

hawgs said:


> Boomvang/Nan*S*en (not Nancen) Hoover/Diana are PRODUCTION platforms, not DRILLING platforms. The incredibly ignorant DRILLING moratorium bans new DRILLING, not EXISTING PRODUCTION.


Sorry bud, a little to busy watching the spread to really care how it is spelled. But, thanks anyway


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

boat ninja said:


> .I don't believe there can be any doubt that the headboats are contributing to the decline in tuna, with numerous long trips to the deeper rigs. QUOTE]
> 
> I really dont think that headboats have anything to do with it. the headboats out on galveston make maybe 1 trip a month if the trip does not get blown out. also headboats only take abot 40-50 people on overnight trips, a headboat will return with 200-300 blackfin and 2-6 yellowfin with 40-50 anglers max. thats about 6-7 bf per person. my educated guess is that small boats harvest more than headboats.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

squidboy said:


> I really dont think that headboats have anything to do with it.


They ain't helping. That's fo sho.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Tuna are a highly migratory species, they do not just sit around like reef fish at one spot all the time, tagged tuna have shown up on far off shores. The reason there fewer tuna can not be blamed solely on private, head boats whatever, these are only a drop in the bucket when compared to commercial harvest. If any of you have not read the book Ocean Bankruptcy, I suggest you do. Commercial over harvesting on large scale has depleted the worlds supply of tuna fish of many tuna species, including yellow fin, no one can argue against that. Recreation fishing has some impact, but is only a drop in the bucket compared to commercial tuna harvest. 

Even if the rigs are pulled, which I highly doubt, the tuna are not going to just disappear, yes, they will be harder to find in there more natural state of open water roaming, but they won't just disappear and if anything this would only cause the population to increase as less will be caught as they are harder to find when you can't just pull up to a floating/semi submersible structure and know that they will probably be there.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> A friend of mine that had a lot of experience fishing the gulf. tagged what he believed was a small yellow fin, it was caught off potugal or spain, well a long ways away by a long line boat and was a 650 pound blue fin (12 years later). Kind of wonder how many of these small yellow fin are actualy blue fin?


It probably has alot to do with how badly they are getting nailed along there migration. I know the Japanese among others are doing more than there fair share of wiping out the yellow and bluefin. Is'nt that what happened to the swordys years back in the gulf??


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Absolutely NONE of the fish Brandon posted up were caught at Tequila.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think if you looked at what a Japanese commercial boat catches,,, the head boats make no dent at all. Neither do the sport fisherman. In the 70's big game fishing out of Venice basically dried up AFTER the Jap long liners moved in and basically caught everything------- sport fisherman are not relavent to migratory fish populations. Local species like flounder and trout are different.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

None of us are out there with a helicoptor and a purse seine boat. A few head boats go out and fifteen of us get 45 yellow fin. Blaming head boats or any rec. boat for the decline of tuna in the gulf is just silly.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

nice pics high hopes. that tells the whole story.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Listo said:


> It probably has alot to do with how badly they are getting nailed along there migration. I know the Japanese among others are doing more than there fair share of wiping out the yellow and bluefin. Is'nt that what happened to the swordys years back in the gulf??


YEP! That probably is the cause of most of it.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Aren't blackfin tuna a coastal migratory fish that stays away from deepwater floaters? I've never seen a blackfin at a floater off Texas or Louisiana. Only yellowfin. A billfish captain in Aransas told me the same thing.

Those same partyboats out of Port Aransas used to pile up the sharks, hundreds at a time, on hot asphalt for glory pictures. After that, a daily bag limit was set on sharks.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Aren't blackfin tuna a coastal migratory fish that stays away from deepwater floaters? I've never seen a blackfin at a floater off Texas or Louisiana. Only yellowfin. A billfish captain in Aransas told me the same thing.


Do you mean Bluefin? We beat blackfin off our hooks at the floaters.

Brandon


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Boomvang and Nansen are both producers. I really don't think they will be going anywhere very soon. The hole is already drilled, they are just pumping the cash.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> None of us are out there with a helicoptor and a purse seine boat. A few head boats go out and fifteen of us get 45 yellow fin. Blaming head boats or any rec. boat for the decline of tuna in the gulf is just silly.


there are no tuna purse seine boats in the gulf. those pictures are most likely from the pacific.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I suspect tuna management is different with each species. Never heard of commercial pursuit of blackfin tuna and the Japanese certainly don't net them in the Gulf. Bluefins? Not many left. Atlantic bluefin tuna spawn in the Gulf and it's thought the oil spill won't help that.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

I blame it on pollution, such as oil spills, for the decline in BF Tuna.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm no old salt but have been fishing Boomvang/Nansen 5-6 times/yr for more than 7 years. The yellowfin are nothing like in 2004-2007. A trip with 3 or 4 in the boat was a letdown. The junior BF were so thick I went 3 years without NOT catching one on every drop. Completely annoying there were so many. 

The past years have been very inconsistent on Yellowfin. Some **** slow long nights more often than not. There are still great catches, but far less consistent. I have caught a few bigger fish 100-130 lb in the past two years, but far fewer overall.

The fatty BF behind the Shrimpers aren't what they used to be.

The famed Midnight Lump is no longer as much of a big deal. 5 years ago everyone was hauling their rigs to Venice to wear out the big yellows (oil spill notwithstanding!). 

Can we really say with a straight face that chopping up dozens of BF for chunks and loading the fishboxes has no long term impact? I don't buy it. 

We can blame it on everyone else, or take a look in the mirror....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

There be no tuna in the Gulf.... nor does the party boats catch that many ....






TUNA MUST DIE !!!!!


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

So, do some of you all think that it is fine for some one who has a private boat to go take one or two yellow fin and some black fin as long as you will eat it within two weeks and not waste it? How many times a year will you do this? I personally don't have the range to go out to where a larger private sport-fisher can go and regularly catch yellow fin tuna. So this is OK for you to go out and do it, but I can't take one trip a year that I busted my *** to get the money for? If you are in the big boat club you are allowed to get yellow fin when ever you want, but no one else should go out and catch a few? 

Yeah everything we do out there in the gulf has an impact at some level, there are limits set on fish for a reason and I or any one I have been with does not break these laws that have been set in place to promote conservation of our natural resources. Every fish I take out is not wasted one bit, if I don't eat part of it, then that part goes into my compost pile, I don't waste a bit. 
Commercial fishermen of some sort be it long line, purse seine or whatever are what have depleted our worlds oceans of tuna fish of all kinds. I know the pictures that I posted are not of from the gulf, but they show what kind of large scale fishing practices are ongoing daily in most every sea. As I have stated before, any of you interested in tuna fishing, should pick up a copy of 'Ocean Bankruptcy' see the commercial tuna fishing industry exposed. 

Maybe we hit Boomvang, Nancen, Perdido, Boudreaux at the right time? These fish do move around a lot, the might be there or they might not, they are highly migratory. I have been out there three times and there is no shortage of tuna out there. Rarely do I drop a jig without getting a tuna on it, and the last time we were out, we only chopped up a few black fin for chunk/chum, most tuna were caught on top water or with jigs. I see plenty of big fat black fin tuna come back to Port O' Connor from behind the shrimp boats and such, regularly in the summer. Unless any of you who are pointing fingers catch and release tuna, who are you to speak? Haven't you taken fish out of the water also?


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Below is a graph of global yellow fin tuna catch that seems to coincide with you old salts fishing stories how it used to be good back in the day and has been on the decline as the total catch has increased, coincidence?


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but my family and I can't possibly consume the amount of fish that we catch. My first trip out to the floaters was this year with a fellow 2cooler, I don't know why you really keep any of them.(I personally don't like blood red fish meat) I know that there are guys out there that eat a lot more fish than I do but I would much rather eat a steak. I think for most of us it is more about the pursuit and the catch than the actual eating. I know someone will say that they eat fish everymeal but if you figure a boat of 5 guys go out catch 600#'s of fish thats 200(+/-)#'s of fillets thats 40#'s per guy. Now I don't know many people that will eat 40#'s of tuna or any kind of fish in six months let alone two weeks, we need to learn from the bass guys. Put'em back and catch'em again next week.

Just my .02
P.S. Take a pic you don't have to bring them back for people too believe you caught them


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

OK LOOK,

Rod and reel is not destroying the YFT population especially with a 3 man limit and the lack of fishing pressure due to the distance involved. Tuna are highly migratory and move around in cycles, Some years good and some years bad at different locales. It is just the way it is. The location or lack of bait dictates where they go along with tolerable water conditions. So lets keep the Pew trust sky is falling for some other time shall we.

Need to look more into the over harvest or pollution of bait first then maybe the over harvest by the purse seine fleet that can pretty much stay with these fish year round. One good set on one day can harvest more tuna than rod a reel private / charters in a year! Get real here folks!

On the other hand the tuna might very well still be here in the same #s they always were and maybe you suck at fishing.

And yes Brandon, I did cover a lot of miles that weekend to win the WWI tourny but We only had a few days to do it. One good thing is that we have seen a large variance in the year class of fish this year, 3lbs to 100+ witch tells me we have a healthy fishery and confirms that my first thought was true.....You just suck at tuna fishing:slimer:LOL! Just a joke but conditions will dictate and we cannot change that, Look at the catches in Panama this year, Capt Macho has been fishing the same grounds all his life and it has never been as good as this year. These ain't snapper:headknock


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

TheToad said:


> I don't know about you guys but my family and I can't possibly consume the amount of fish that we catch. My first trip out to the floaters was this year with a fellow 2cooler, I don't know why you really keep any of them.(I personally don't like blood red fish meat) I know that there are guys out there that eat a lot more fish than I do but I would much rather eat a steak. I think for most of us it is more about the pursuit and the catch than the actual eating. I know someone will say that they eat fish everymeal but if you figure a boat of 5 guys go out catch 600#'s of fish thats 200(+/-)#'s of fillets thats 40#'s per guy. Now I don't know many people that will eat 40#'s of tuna or any kind of fish in six months let alone two weeks, we need to learn from the bass guys. Put'em back and catch'em again next week.
> 
> Just my .02
> P.S. Take a pic you don't have to bring them back for people too believe you caught them


Go suck a tree!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone who eats fish every day would have more mercury in them than any three thermometers. And blackfins are one of the worst species for mercury. It also pains me to see people killing 40-pound kingfish for a lame dock picture. There's been a health advisory on mercury for kingfish bigger than about 17 pounds, for many years now. Save those big kings for a big tournament, when they're worth 10 grand. Otherwise you're just threatening someone's health when they try to eat it.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Wacker anyone that knows me knows that by no means am I a tree hugger. I tell you what you keep everything you catch and when big bro decides to approach it like he did the "endangered" red snapper I don't want to hear you [email protected]. I am just sayin what good do they do rotting in the freezer. Keep'em ALL


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

wacker said:


> Go suck a tree!!!


x2 My family ate all of our tuna from our last trip in two months. You are going to waste all that gas to get out there just to take a picture and not bring anything back to eat? Why even go out there? The only way I can justify burning the gas I do and the money I paid for my boat, is by the small amount of fish that I bring back for my family and friends to eat.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

If you guys would forget about jigs and poppers and learn to live bait during the day you would catch alot more and bigger tuna. probably find them in places you never thought they would be too....


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

TheToad said:


> Wacker anyone that knows me knows that by no means am I a tree hugger. I tell you what you keep everything you catch and when big bro decides to approach it like he did the "endangered" red snapper I don't want to hear you [email protected] I am just sayin what good do they do rotting in the freezer. Keep'em ALL


Well my position is that you have no clue what people do with there catch, I myself can every bit that we don't eat fresh, That helps in the thin years when they come and most have other non fishing family's that depend on us to bring them some fillets home. (it keeps them from buying that purse seine fish at the store.)

people are posting around here like they know what they are talking about and the truth is they have no clue what the hell there talking about. I think half of you guys belong on the Pew web site and not a fishing site. Just read were some dude thinks YFT are baby Blue fin!

This place is reeking with gayness


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

wacker said:


> Well my position is that you have no clue what people do with there catch, I myself can every bit that we don't eat fresh, That helps in the thin years when they come and most have other non fishing family's that depend on us to bring them some fillets home. (it keeps them from buying that purse seine fish at the store.)
> 
> people are posting around here like they know what they are talking about and the truth is they have no clue what the hell there talking about. I think half of you guys belong on the Pew web site and not a fishing site. Just read were some dude thinks YFT are baby Blue fin!
> 
> This place is reeking with gayness


x2 and how do you mistake a yellow fin from a blue fin? Even a blind man could tell the diffrence between these two species.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> A friend of mine that had a lot of experience fishing the gulf. tagged what he believed was a small yellow fin, it was caught off potugal or spain, well a long ways away by a long line boat and was a 650 pound blue fin (12 years later). Kind of wonder how many of these small yellow fin are actualy blue fin?


I beleive they are talking about young bluefin and yellowfin looking similar. Anyone can tell the difference in mature fish there professor!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

High Hopes said:


> x2 and how do you mistake a yellow fin from a blue fin? Even a blind man could tell the diffrence between these two species.


Not sure what you posted or if you are being scarastic, but if that top pic is bluefin, it looks **** similar to a small yellowfin.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

X2 I think you just made wampuscats point. The truth is there just seem to be alot less tuna out there. Before I had any idea what I was doing way back when I would drop a diamond jig down at Tequila with a treble hook on the end of it and catch the hell out of blackfin. Then drift away from the rig a little and blam. I would reel up straightened out hooks on the treble wondering what in the hell was that!!!! Put on a j-hook and a stinger. Wow. Thats what it was. Big yellowfin. Great times and man they were always there! Alot of really good nights on that old 31 Oceanmaster. Whatever the reason is. I sure miss those nights. Non-stop action.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Not sure what you posted or if you are being sarcastic, but if that top pic is blue fin, it looks **** similar to a small yellowfin.


That's the problem with electronic communication, I was being mostly sarcastic. I have caught three species of tuna yellow fin, black fin and big eye tuna, and have been able to positively identify all of them correctly. I have not yet hooked a blue fin but I know what to look for.

Here is something to help y'all out, with the tuna that you will be likely to catch in the Gulf of Mexico.

There are 18 to 22 gill rakers on the first gill arch of a Big eye Tuna, there will be 24 to 28 gill rakers on a Blue fin Tuna, and 27 to 33 gill rakers on a Yellow fin Tuna.

Atlantic blue fins are dark blue to black near the dorsal surface and silvery near the ventral surface. The blue fin is known for the finlets that run down their dorsal and ventral sides toward the anal fin. There are 12-14 spines in the first dorsal fin and 13-15 rays in the second dorsal fin. The anal fin has 11-15 rays

On yellow fin tuna, the second dorsal fin and the anal fin, as well as the finlets between those fins and the tail, are bright yellow, giving this fish its common name. The second dorsal and anal fins can be very long in mature specimens, reaching almost as far back as the tail and giving the appearance of sickles or scimitars. The pectoral fins are also longer than the related blue fin tuna, but not as long as those of the albacore. The main body is very dark metallic blue, changing to silver on the belly, which has about 20 vertical lines

Black fin tuna are equally shaped from the head and tail from their midsection, making look in shape like a football. Silver side, dark blue on the back and white on the stomach. Small gray finlets run from the second dorsal fin to the anal fin.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Longliners prob don't help..as well as the dedicated commercial tuna guys in gulf. One of the reel peace guys(Devlin) told me when he was a boy the tuna were trash fish they tried to avoid offshore (1960-70 time period) TW


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

wacker said:


> This place is reeking with gayness


LOL ....

That needs to be someones new signature ......


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wacker said:


> You just suck at tuna fishing:slimer:LOL!


Duh. We all know that. But every once and a while my boat is in perfect position for one of these babies to crash land on my deck. Better lucky than good, I always say.

Brandon


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Nice pictures.

How long is the tuna in the third photo? Looks to be almost 53 inches.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> x2 and how do you mistake a yellow fin from a blue fin? Even a blind man could tell the diffrence between these two species.


Small tuna look a lot a like. The person that tagged the tuna has caught more tuna then you will probably see in your life time. Bobby Glick owns one of the biggest spoting good stores in the state, and has spent a heck of a lot of time offshore.

I have leadered big blue fin in the gulf and caught pert near every type of tuna that swims. At a couple of pounds the blue and yellow fin look similar to me.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

wampuscat said:


> Small tuna look a lot a like. The person that tagged the tuna has caught more tuna then you will probably see in your life time. Bobby Glick owns one of the biggest sporting good stores in the state, and has spent a heck of a lot of time offshore.
> 
> I have leader-ed big blue fin in the gulf and caught pert near every type of tuna that swims.


I am certain that he has seen more tuna than I have. So one time he didn't get a positive identification, we are humans after all, I was not so much addressing that as I was talking about the gentleman who thought that people were mistaking blue fin for other tuna's regularly, I just don't see this as possible. Any tuna of legal size or even close to this size should be easily identifiable, there are very distincet diffrences. You can't argue against that.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> I am certain that he has seen more tuna than I have. So one time he didn't get a positive identification, we are humans after all, I was not so much addressing that as I was talking about the gentleman who thought that people were mistaking blue fin for other tuna's regularly, I just don't see this as possible. Any tuna of legal size or even close to this size should be easily identifiable, there are very distincet diffrences. You can't argue against that.


 Yes, a blind man could tell the difference on a mature fish by the lenght of the fins, we are talking about small fish, 12 years later the tag return came back at around 650 pounds and a blue fin. And it was caught on a longline boat. I would like to see your blind man tell the difference between a 5 pound bluefin and a 5 pound yellowfin.


----------



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

Well Wacker keep on wackin I guess. Maybe you should invest in one of those seines then you could help feed more boatless families that rely on you for their meals. Talk about gay. Doesn't Bertram make a boat called a "SPORTfisher" or maybe its a "feed the needy Hunter" I can't remember.:cheers:


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> Yes, a blind man could tell the difference on a mature fish by the lenght of the fins, we are talking about small fish, 12 years later the tag return came back at around 650 pounds and a blue fin. And it was caught on a longline boat. I would like to see your blind man tell the difference between a 5 pound bluefin and a 5 pound yellowfin.


Right on. Good luck in POCO Brother K


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Listo said:


> Right on. Good luck in POCO Brother K


 I don't claim to know everything and learn something new everyday, I would love to have the opportunity to see a five pound yellow fin and a five pound blue fin next to each other, but as I have not seen a tuna under ten pounds, I do not have the experience to understand the situation, which I am sure you and your buddy know more about.

Hope y'all bring in the big one, I'll be watching the weigh in from my little boat in the canal.


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> I don't claim to know everything and learn something new everyday, I would love to have the opportunity to see a five pound yellow fin and a five pound blue fin next to each other, but as I have not seen a tuna under ten pounds, I do not have the experience to understand the situation, which I am sure you and your buddy know more about.
> 
> Hope y'all bring in the big one, I'll be watching the weigh in from my little boat in the canal.


Wow, yall need to play nice. I happen to know Listo and Wampus. Excellent fisherman. Wampus has probably caught more Marlin than you have tuna. His opinion comes from many days on the water.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Maybe a few hundred trips like this do make a difference. Heck if I know.
> 
> Brandon


THAT'S RIDICULOUS!!!!! AND I DON'T MEAN THAT IN A GOOD WAY.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LJeanGrayless said:


> THAT'S RIDICULOUS!!!!! AND I DON'T MEAN THAT IN A GOOD WAY.


Ruh-roh!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> If you guys would forget about jigs and poppers and learn to live bait during the day you would catch alot more and bigger tuna. probably find them in places you never thought they would be too....


Can you buy croakers out at the rigs?


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh, and if anyone here has too much tuna and they feel guilty about it, I am here for you. Have freezer, will travel.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

ropewfo said:


> Wow, y'all need to play nice. I happen to know Listo and Wampus. Excellent fisherman. Wampus has probably caught more Marlin than you have tuna. His opinion comes from many days on the water.


I thought that was nice, I admitted that he and his buddies know more about this because I have not seen as many tuna as they have, so I don't know how these small tuna look like as I have not seen one. I am sure they are excellent fisherman and good guys and I am not trying to cause any friction and maybe I should have worded things different, didn't mean to offend anybody and if I did, I'm sorry, it was not my intention. It's just from my experience and study of marine biology, that I did not understand since all of the fish that I have caught in blue water look so different and have very distinctive differences. I have only brought back one big eye tuna, about thirty black fin and nine yellow fin to 120lbs, and only put a lure in two blue marlin and a sailfish, I have no doubt that he has caught more marlin than I have tuna.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

All good. I say me, wampus, my bro ropewfo, and high hopes all load up and head out to solve this problem. I will buy the beer. High hopes you buy the fuel. Your the youngest so your cabin bi#$%. LOL Start at hoover and work our way back???


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Instead of cabin bi#$%, I say we pick up some coastal's instead. Should be plenty of salty women to pick from in POC this weekend.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah I know. It SUCKS, 2nd year in a row I have missed POCO. I have been fishing it for years and I am sick about missing it this year. My bro wampuscat will be giving it hell on the Tailwalker though. We will see. Stuck in Bahgdad right now


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Swells said:


> Ruh-roh!


I meant the pictures...nothing personal. Unless those are his pictures...then it is personal LOL


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Listo said:


> Yeah I know. It SUCKS, 2nd year in a row I have missed POCO. I have been fishing it for years and I am sick about missing it this year. My bro wampuscat will be giving it hell on the Tailwalker though. We will see. Stuck in Bahgdad right now


Well be careful over there, I've got the stars and stripes flying on the sea ray for ya'll.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

LJeanGrayless said:


> I meant the pictures...nothing personal. Unless those are his pictures...then it is personal LOL


What is wrong with those pictures? If there really any difference between 30 people going out on 1 boat and catching limits and 30 people going out on 10 different boats and catching limits?


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> What is wrong with those pictures? If there really any difference between 30 people going out on 1 boat and catching limits and 30 people going out on 10 different boats and catching limits?


Hmmm as I said, nothing personal...maybe I can't count, but certainly didn't look like 30 people. I just have my own view points on stuff like that, but does anyone really care? Didn't think so


----------

